
Why podcast fans will always reject a “Netflix for podcasts” - dredmorbius
https://www.fastcompany.com/90315635/why-podcast-fans-will-always-reject-a-netflix-for-podcasts
======
JohnFen
I am a pretty heavy podcast listener, but I have no interest in anything like
a "Netflix for podcasts". I also have no interest in "podcasts" that require a
proprietary application to listen to them.

The beauty of podcasts is that they're platform independent and that there is
no curation. I would not personally listen to any that were.

